
Ask HN: How to raise money for a Covid 19 WhatsApp Chatbot? - aswinmohanme
I&#x27;m currently trying to build a Whatsapp based chatbot to provide food and basic necessities to the people under quarantine in Kerala, India.<p>Most people in Kerala who owns a smartphone has access to Whatsapp so a bot to provide authentic news, and to request food and ambulace would be of paramount importance.<p>Raising money from the government for a bot is really hard, so is there any way to raise the necessary funds for this project ?<p>All ideas, links to grants are all welcome.
======
mtmail
[https://wefunder.com/fight-the-virus](https://wefunder.com/fight-the-virus)
started a new program. I think their goal is (eventually) profitable startups
and what you describe would likely need a business model.

With so many app/web developers trying to help on local and global level you
effectively compete with volunteers (people working for free).

